# thoughts on this wheel?



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been wanting to learn to spin for years, but don't have a wheel. In fact, I don't even know enough about these things to be dangerous yet! I came across this wheel on CL this evening and have contacted the seller to see about taking a look at it. http://springfield.craigslist.org/art/4809953178.html A little tiny bit of digging around online leads me to believe it's a Canadian Production Wheel.

Can someone tell me if there is anything obviously missing or expensive/impossible to fix? I do know that thing on the floor next to it isn't for processing wool.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It looks to be in Great condition and well worth the $225 asking price.

A 30" drive wheel isn't the easiest thing to learn with because they are sooooo fast, but it is not impossible. I suggest a park & draft (like you would do with a spindle) using predrafted fiber until you get the hang of it.

The barrel that is pictured with it is a butter churn.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Canadian Production Wherl (CPW). Great price and it looks to be in beautiful shape. As for a first wheel, it isn't what I would recommend but IMHO you would be crazy not yo buy it just for what it is. You can always sell it again :facepalm: having said that, there is no reason you can't spin on this wheel. The frustration level for a new spinner might be greater that for a seasoned one but, oh well! It is a beautiful wheel. Let us know if you get it, we are happy to help you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

if I were close, I'd buy it in a heartbeat- maybe even at twice the money.

Why? 

One, it appears to be entirely intact, the flyer has no obvious repairs, it is a CPW with a fleur de lis treadle, chicken nut and three quilt rim- perhaps made by Bordua, and second of all, because you can resell that butter churn that amount of money!

Like Marchie said, it might be a challenge to LEARN to spin on this wonderful wheel- but then again, how many people learned on CPWs to begin with over the decades? LOTS!

One of the most expensive things about a CPW is the shipping and the fact that many get damaged in the process. This wheel has made it this far south without damage and that alone is worth over $100.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Get it get it get it!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone beat me to it. Unless they back out. Thanks for the help ladies!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

So I didn't get the CPW, but I brought home something on Sunday that is even...better?...more rare?... crazier for a beginner to learn on?










I started a thread on Rav for help on getting it into working order without ruining it (if it can be done).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow



that will definitely be an interesting wheel to learn on - a double flyer.

I may have to mosey on over to ravelry to see what they have to say over there - wow.

Boggles my mind! Definitely a rarity - not your everyday, run-of-the-mill wheel~!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So that's you? I saw that on Ravelry. That is way too cool! Good luck!


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> So that's you? I saw that on Ravelry. That is way too cool! Good luck!


Thanks! I was whining to my dad about missing out on the Canadian wheel on Saturday (I should know better than that by now!). Sunday morning he sent me the CL link that didn't even have a photo posted. It was listed with 2 wool combs for a price so low that I was sure it would be a complete waste of time. When the seller texted me a photo, I started googling around and concluded that it probably wasn't junk. Til I posted on Rav, I wasn't sure if it was supposed to look like it does, or whether somebody had frankensteined a wheel. Now I've seen pics of 2-3 wheels very similar but not quite identical to it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have not seen any like it in person, but have seen some similar. Yours is quite a treasure! 

I am also sure that you could learn on just one flyer to start. I recommend long-draw drafting, which is a lot easier than it sounds.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations Ceilismom! I can't see he picture (I'm at work and the Internet is bad), I'll look when I get home.


----------

